# Pictures of my trio!



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

I just can't resist posting these pictures... lol


First I will start with Rocky:


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

Amp and Treasure:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my goodness that third photo had me rolling on the floor. And of course I love the doxies! Amp looks like he has the ear flip on the end like Snorkels does - I don't see that too often.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

OMGOODNESS...Adorable...love those ears and the expression of Rocky in third pic. 
Just cute of Amp in first pic using his front paws chewing on the stick.
Sweet bunch...thanks for sharing!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow! Those are some of the most expressive dog photos I have ever seen--- And the third pic of Rocky looks almost like a cartoon illustration 

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

rocky's ears.....and the expression on his and treasure's faces...priceless...not to leave out amp....adorable and i'm not a doxie lover...well, i wasn't until i joined this forum.


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Those are GREAT! I too love the third picture. It's like Rocky's a cartoon character.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

They are so cute!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh they are so cute! I love them all!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

You have got to put a funny caption with the 3rd picture. That is hilarious! 
And the one with the Amp and the stick... "Hang on a second, just gotta get this hunk of meat out of my teeth."
And your last two with Treasure... Serious gangsta stare goin' on! 
Great photos! Love all of them!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great looking dogs!! :happy:


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for all of the comments!



Donna Little said:


> You have got to put a funny caption with the 3rd picture. That is hilarious!


I think we should have a caption contest! Can anybody think of a good caption for the third picture of Rocky?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

3 words:


third pic down


----------



## DogLuver (Oct 19, 2011)

bahahahaah!!!! I love that third picture of rocky. That should most definitely be on a hallmark card somewhere!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

DogLuver said:


> bahahahaah!!!! I love that third picture of rocky. That should most definitely be on a hallmark card somewhere!


If we have a calendar competition for goofy dog faces, I can't imagine any photo would beat that one.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

o my god, your dogs are adorable!


----------

